
Ask HN: Authentication Service or Library - oic
If you are building a new project from scratch, especiallymicroservice-based, what authentication service or library will you use or recommend to use? And what are their advantages and disadvantages, especially disadvantages?
======
tony-allan
Authentication for serious projects must be battle tested and supported by a
great well funded team.

I prefer a service over library because it is easier to constantly upgrade a
service behind the scenes without having to update your own application
dependancies.

To a large extent it depends on your environment. For example, for an AWS
based app, I would Cognito.

~~~
oic
Thank you for response. What can you say about self-hosted solutions?

